# Hook up at home?



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you leave your van hooked up to the mains while it's parked up on the drive? The reason i ask is that our new van smelt funny/damp when i got in it yesterday morning and I was wondering if a small tube heater or the like may help?

I've also heard that keeping the fridge turned on can help it keep wworking properly?

Any opinions?

cheers
Dave


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we often keep ours on hook up, esp in winter as we use it more in winter than summer due to work etc we like to keep the fridge on and also we tend to leave a small oil filled radiator on to keep everything aired.


----------



## 106916 (Sep 8, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi we often keep ours on hook up..... we like to keep the fridge on and also we tend to leave a small oil filled radiator on to keep everything aired.


ditto:
and we also use a de-humidifier sporadically to keep it nice and dry.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

I wired my plug a a few days ago and now keep it heated (low via oil filled), and will be putting my dehumidifier and air purifier (removes dust and hairs)...

Damp is so easy in a house, so I guess its easy in a motorhome too.

Gary.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I shall be getting a small oil filled rad then! The next problem to overcome is the in-accessible hook up point, i can't get at it when the van is on the drive! :roll: i'll sort something out!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dave,

The Winnie is on permanent hook up and when the weather gets a bit colder - err like now, I put two oil fired radiators in to keep the damp away

Just remember to keep checking your batteries to make sure they are not drying out.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Batteries*

Hi

Apologies for strolling off topic, but as I am on hook up 24/7/365 virtualy, are by batteries at risk of anything, and if so, what, how, when, why and where etc?

Thanks

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Briarose said:


> we like to keep the fridge


Why? Doesn't that waste energy?

Dougie

*Disclaimer:* This is a straightforward question fuelled by ignorance, and not moral outrage. 8O

Dougie.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

We leave our MH plugged in all the time but on a timer. This is set to come on overnight for a few hours.

They do say it's best to top up the batteroes when its cool so this is the reason for the overnight switch on.

Johnny F


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

One safety issue Do you know what type of earthing arrangement your house has? Many especially in rural districts will be on a protective multiple earth PME (also known as TN-C-S)

This from an electrical guide:

Electricity Supply Regulations forbid the use of PME supplies to feed caravans and caravan sites.

>link on on-line guide<


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Have'nt got anywhere else to keep me oven chips  We've hooked up to the house for the past year whilst renovating it. No kitchen in house yet  It'll seem odd though when we get the house done as i will no longer have to dash in the house with plates of food :?


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> Electricity Supply Regulations forbid the use of PME supplies to feed caravans and caravan sites.


now this i know about (qualified sparky) PME is a method of distributing sub power mains , but is only widely used by the electricity distributors and occasionally on farms.

In this context it refers to the final circuits feeding caravan hook ups and the distribution thereof on parks.

The reason being that the nature of the building (temporary or mobile), is likely to have an effect on the life of an installation and the connections with in it (vibration effects from transportation) unlike a fixed building.

A PME system has a live and a neutral conductor from the substation and within the cut out an earth terminal is connected to the neutral conductor. If this connection were to become loose or disconnected through vibration whilst traveling there would be no indication unless the end user used a socket tester before connecting any electrical items to the installation, and could result in electric shock or failure of protective devices (fuses/breakers) to operate under fault conditions.

Within the installation in your home you have a seperate earth and neutral at each socket and on each circuit, therefore if you hook up your van using any method attached to a final circuit ie socket adapter or dedicated 16A socket you will be connecting an earth to the MH along with a seperate neutral and live and as such this would be considered to be the equivalent of a TN-S supply .

Basically regardless of the type of incoming supply to your house, unless you have actively undertaken the task of installing a PME sub-main to supply your van the supply system in to your van will not be subject to this regulation.

 edited to make things clearer - hopefully


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Dave you have a PM


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

asprn said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > we like to keep the fridge
> ...


 Basically because the freezer part has all sorts of things in that might come in handy if we can get a quick escape but don't have time to go to the shops :wink: not to mention the one in the house is full :!:


----------



## alf1 (Aug 26, 2008)

DiscoDave the standard electrical supply to all domestic consumers in england for the last 25 years has been a PME supply most coneumers prior to this have had their supply altered to a PME conection.
The wiring regulations refer to fixed supply cables to caravan parks,howerver a jobsworth busybody could prove this was utherwise


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dont forget your bowl of salt it works just as good as a dehumidifier and is cheaper to buy.....


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

jonnyro said:


> Dont forget your bowl of salt it works just as good as a dehumidifier and is cheaper to buy.....


But does not move the air around! 
Still, stale air will cause mildew etc.

A dehumidifier will keep a gentle air circulation which is beneficial to the interior fabrics.


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all
Unless you are prepared to block every vent in your van there is no point in using a dehumidifier, otherwise it will just suck in damp air from outside. The instructions with a dehumidifier tell you to close doors and windows to avoid that problem, may as well save your money.


Bill


----------



## 90403 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
Living right by the sea on the NE coast, it can be pretty damp. I have used a dehumidifier for 15 yrs and tried loads of experiments with them. The van is in the drive with hook up available
During the late Autumn when the sea fret and fog rolls I have had up to 2 litres of water out in one night.
Another time I took all the soft furnishing out and only took a third of a litre in one night.
Different conditions different results. I always have all the blinds down at night and often run the dehumidifier in the summer. I run it on a timer and almost always from the battery bank via the inverter.
I take on-board the comment about vents, I only have one in the overcab, but that is exactly what the extraction is for, to draw out the damp air coming in the vents.
As a Engineer/Building constructor I was involved in flood damage and had the opportunity to work with a Canadian team who brought their own industrial dehumidifiers with them, they sealed up a flooded property, put in heating, raised the internal temp to 100f for 24 hrs. then turned the extractors on, took out 2.3 Tons of Water in 24 hrs, when you went into the propery it crackled like the Sahara. These Guys travelled all over the world to solve flood problems, I learned a great deal about the game from them. Don't de-cry this solution, damp and Motorvans are bitter enemies.
Best Regards, Mac


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Hook up at home*

I hook up at home and use a dehumidifier in the winter. I was told to unclip (don't think this is the right term but you know what I mean) the leisure battery so I do, but I don't know why.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> jonnyro said:
> 
> 
> > Dont forget your bowl of salt it works just as good as a dehumidifier and is cheaper to buy.....
> ...


 Hi there was a huge discussion a couple of years ago ref salt and dehumidifiers etc most posts eventually agreed that has someone else has posted unless every vent etc etc is blocked it is a waste of time, esp the salt.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Our van sits outside at a local farm all year round. The farm is situated close to the river and in a local high rainfall pocket. We don't heat the van, use a dehumidifier or leave the fridge switched on. All the upholstery,cushions and bedclothes are left inside. I do leave the internal doors open and the fridge door open, all the blinds closed and all tanks drained and taps open.

Fingers crossed; it's been like this for 4 years now and we have had no problems with damp, mould or smells.

G


----------



## 90403 (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly,
I'ts got to be a Hymer?? Mac


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

macboro said:


> Grizzly,
> I'ts got to be a Hymer?? Mac


Nope...Bessacarr E530. We had 2 Eldiss Sunseekers before this and they were fine too - same place and conditions.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hang your hook up cable over the drivers' door mirror at all times so you don't make the same stupid mistake as me. 

I drove off with mine connected and it wrapped round one of Mrs Zeb's window boxes and pulled it off the wall. 8O  

Might not have been quite so bad, but she had just planted it that morning. 8O 8O

_(The bruises wore off quite quickly, and I only needed the crutches for a week!! 8O :lol: :lol: )_


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hang your hook up cable over the drivers' door mirror at all times so you don't make the same stupid mistake as me.
> 
> I drove off with mine connected and it wrapped round one of Mrs Zeb's window boxes and pulled it off the wall. 8O
> 
> ...


 :lol: That'll teach you


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The point is if you don't use a dehumidifier air borne moister will be absorbed into the upholstery etc acting a sponge.

With a dehumidifier the moisture is extracted from the air before it can get into the fabric. You then get the chance to get rid of any collected water.

Yes it is a continuous process and yes, it will continue to suck in damp air through any vents. But, it gives you the opportunity to divert the water away from the interior fittings and thus save them from absorbing excess moisture.

Having worked for 40 years in the fabric care industry I have seen *acres* of expensive soft furnishings ruined by the effects of moisture and mould.

Once mould or mildew get a hold *there is no remedy* and once mould starts it is almost impossible to eliminate.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rislar said:


> :lol: That'll teach you


It did! 8O :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> The point is if you don't use a dehumidifier air borne moister will be absorbed into the upholstery etc acting a sponge.
> 
> .


I don't use a dehumidifier at home and, with double glazed windows closed, as many energy-saving measures in place as possible to prevent draughts, family breathing, kettles and pans boiling, hot water being run etc, must have a fairly humid house. I don't have problems with mould in upholstery or curtains, which surprises me a little.

My motorhome has lots of ventilation via air vents, roof lights designed to have air intake around them, and the wire holes and cracks that seem to exist on any vehicle. I don't have a mould problem there either - indeed, I would not expect it to happen in a well-ventilated space with no warm humid air in it - ie no-one breathing or boiling kettles.

I can make out a case for a dehumidifier in winter at home, though have not seen evidence that it is necessary but I certainly cannot see the need for one in the van.

G


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm of similar opinion to Grizz.

I ensure that there is plenty of ventilation in my van when it's not in use. I don't understand the useage of the term "damp air" The air always contains moisture. A heater does'nt do anything to alter the level of atmospheric moisture, it merely stops it condensing on cold surfaces beacause there are'nt any. IMO what you're trying to prevent is temperature differentials that encourage condensation to occur. If there are continual heating & cooling cycles as there are if your van is parked outside then sealing it up is the worst thing you can do. 

As an example look at a double glazed window that has developed a leak. In short order the heating & cooling action of day & night cycles cause small amounts of air to be drawn in. At night some of the moisture condenses out forming droplets & a small amount of air enters as the unit cools, bringing with it more moisture. It's an unstopable cycle & in short order there's a lot of condensation in there. Ventilation is the only way to remove the moisture.

Perhaps not a close analogue with the inside of a MH, but I personally have found that keeping the vents open & the windows in the "ventilate" position keeps my van fresh. I leave all the bedding & soft furnishings in place. So far no problems.

£0.02

Dave.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

davesport said:


> A heater does'nt do anything to alter the level of atmospheric moisture, it merely stops it condensing on cold surfaces beacause there are'nt any.
> Dave.


Excellent point Dave. The moisture is still there - you are just not aware of it. :roll:

In fact warm air is able to hold more moisture than cold air, so a heater could actually make things worse if it is used intermittently. Extra moisture to condense on the surfaces when they go cold! 8O


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Slightly off topic, but keeping the van warm could turn it into a breeding ground for germans :lol: & other bacteria.

D.


----------

